

Raspberry-Pi-Powered, Android-Controlled Remote Garage Door Opener - doug11235
http://ryanfx.blogspot.com/2013/06/raspberry-pi-powered-android-controlled.html

======
jwr
If this goes on, pretty soon all garage door openers will have CPUs over 1Ghz
and no self-respecting citizen will have less than 512MB of RAM.

The real elite will have scalable, enterprise-ready cloud-based garage door
opener backoffice systems with parallel processing capability and huge
scalability.

~~~
networked
A good reason to go with the RasPi and a commodity USB Wi-Fi adapter here is
that it will very likely end up cheaper than an Arduino (clone) plus a Wi-Fi
shield. The latter can cost up to $90 [1]. Depending on where you live a TP-
Link TL-MR3020/TL-WR703N wireless router might be a cheaper alternative to the
Pi that has both Wi-FI and GPIO on-board but it is a bit more of a hassle to
wire up.

[1]
[https://www.sparkfun.com/products/11287](https://www.sparkfun.com/products/11287)

~~~
ctz
Sounds like a good application for an Electric Imp (WiFi controlled GPIO for
$30).

